# Suns daily draft status



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

As of today, we are #3.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Actually, if the draft was today, we'd have the fourth most ping pong balls, which would give us the highest probably of the fifth pick (I think Charlotte gets the #4 pick automatically).


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Nope...the highest would be sixth based on past year's rules. That is if a team outside of worst 3 got lucky and sneak into top 3, then every other team moves down a spot. For example, if a team with 10th best chance gets lucky and has the first pick, then the 3 worst team will 'compete' for pick #2 & pick #3. Naturally, one of them will get kicked out of top 3 and slide to #4 but since Charlotte is getting the #4, that team will end up with #5. That means the 4th worst team will get #6.

Confuse?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, yes there are a million different scenarios, but the fact that we have the fourth most ping pong balls means we have better odds at getting the #5 pick than any other. We could also get the first pick.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*#3*

If we honestly take a step back and look at our remaining schedule, we are in trouble. well from a draft stand point we are in HOG HEAVEN. I think we WILL end up with the #3 overall pick, only to #1 the sorriest team in the NBA Orlando Magic, and the Chicago Bulls


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

TWo bad this is a two player Draft........


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> TWo bad this is a two player Draft........


Wich 2?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Wich 2?


I'd say he means Howard and Okafor.. I think this draft class looks pretty lackluster as well..


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd say he means Howard and Okafor.. I think this draft class looks pretty lackluster as well..


I agree that this draft class doesn't look too spetacular. To me Okafor and Howard aren't that much better than the rest .


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I really Like Okafor, I dont know why, I just do. He is big and athletic and just seems like a very good kid. I am not completely sold on Howard yet either though, there is just something about him to me. The only other player I like is Luol Deng, and he doesnt really play a need position. Even though you really dont draft by need, you draft by talent. JJ has proven he can play SG in this league and iwe are set with him there. Marion is jus thaving a bad year, and Amare is our Franchise. We are set at PG if you ask me with Barbos and Milos Vujanic. So we need another big man to go beside Amare. And to me that is Emeka.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree


> I really Like Okafor, I dont know why, I just do. He is big and athletic and just seems like a very good kid. I am not completely sold on Howard yet either though, there is just something about him to me. The only other player I like is Luol Deng, and he doesnt really play a need position. Even though you really dont draft by need, you draft by talent. JJ has proven he can play SG in this league and iwe are set with him there. Marion is jus thaving a bad year, and Amare is our Franchise. We are set at PG if you ask me with Barbos and Milos Vujanic. So we need another big man to go beside Amare. And to me that is Emeka.



I Agree :yes:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

4 month before the draft and it is always the same story.

"This is a weak draft"


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I think the Suns should draft a project C, like Pavel, since C is hard to come by these days. Suns have so many young talents already at the other positions so there isn't really a need to draft a Okafor or a Howard. However, with pick this high, sometime it's good to go for the best talent and deal with positioning later. They also depend a lot on what they expect out of FA next year. So basically there're a lot of uncertainties that make it tough to project.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Another kid i really lik e is HAkim Warrick. He is athletic, can play the post and Rebound svery well. And with Carmelo gone this year he has relaly stepped up his game. I hope we cna get him with our second pick.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Okafor is the stud of this class, but I'm not goint to discount Pavel just yet. Okafor may have the most value in the draft, but Pavel is the player I'd most want for the Suns franchise.

P.S. MSU's Paul Davis just had a big game against Purdue - 21-12. Although he's more of a PF, he's another post option.


----------

